# Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin



## Y*e (5. Juni 2011)

Ein liebes Hallo in die  Teichveteranenrunde, 
 ich lese schon eine ganze Weile hier still mit und beneide die gezeigten Bilder der wunderschönen Teiche, aber nicht die damit verbundene Arbeit.
Im Folgenden muß ich gleich 2 Teiche vorstellen. Den unserigen hinter unserem Miethaus und den, den ich mir ein wenig unter meine Fittiche nehmen möchte in unserer Kindertagesstätte.

Bilder habe ich einige, muß nur noch schauen, wie ich sie hier rein bastele 

Ich fange in diesem Thread mal mit dem „Mietteich“ an, da dieser mir schon arg ans Herz gewachsen ist und mich schon Muskelkater, Schweiß und Geld gekostet hat. 
Ende September 2010 zogen wir in ein schickes 100jähriges Haus und die folgenden Wochen waren erstmal mit Kistenauspacken und „Ankommen“ verplant. Ein wenig nahm ich mich auch dem Garten an, alles war Neuland für mich und ich lernte täglich dazu. Der Vermieter erzählte was vom Teich, dass da mal Kois dringewesen wären, die aber durch einen Wetterwechsel leider zwischen zwei Eisschichten erfroren wären, irgendwas von Bachlauf, 2 natürlichen Klärbecken und das der kleine für sich stehnde Teich direkt  vor der Terrasse zwar Libellenlarven beherbergt, aber zugemacht werden muß, wegen unserem geplanten Kinderwunsch. Soviel dazu.

Inmitten des harten Winters nahmen wir unter der Eisfläche Bewegungen wahr und zählten eine Handvoll kleine Fischis. Auf erstauntes Nachfragen erfuhren wir, dass es sich hier um Shubunkis handelt. Seit nunmehr 8 Jahren im Teich und anscheinen unverwüstlich. Ich wuste noch nicht mal wie mal „Schubunkin“ eigentlich schreibt.
Sofort bekam ich Mitleid mit den armen Geschöpfen. Der Teich war nach meiner Ansicht total verschlammt und ein Eisfreihalter, oder ähnliches war auch nicht da. Ich las mich hier im Forum ein wenig ein, laß dass ich keinesfalls das Eis freischlagen sollte und mich nun also in Geduld üben mußte.

Am Osterwochenende 2011 war es endlich soweit. Die Temperatur war Fischfreundlich und meine tierliebe Seele sowieso. Das was ich ursprünglich als Schlamm gesehen hatte, war eine einzige Seerose! Nur noch ca. 20 cm der Wassertiefe war zu sehen. Die armen Fischis. Mit der Harke holte ich Stück für Stück des Ungetümes heraus. Plumste dabei in die Hecke des Nachbarn und lachte mich dort liegend schlapp. Was an Blasen nach oben stieg roch erbärmlich , lies meinen Verlobten ins Haus an den Schreibtisch flüchten und war für mich weniger zum Lachen. 

Was ich als brauchbar erachtete säuberte ich und parkte es im Minilibellenlarventeich. Die Fische wurden sanft in einen Eimer umgebettet und wir freuten uns über 6 gesunde im lieblos verwarlosten Seerosenrhizomteichgefängnis tapfer über die letzten Jahre und den Winter gekommene Shubunkin.

Auf Kosten der Minimikroskopischen Tierwelt pumpten wir dann den Teich aus und gossen damit die umstehenden Pflanzen. Herausgeholte Rhizome (Zuvor kannte ich noch nicht mal das Wort)  lagerte ich in Teichnähe, damit die Kleintiere wieder zurück grabbeln konnten.
Bis in 1, 20 Meter wühlte ich mich durch verschlammte Steine  und staunte über die ungeahnte Tiefe – aus Teichbodensicht - und die schmerzenden Finger vom durchwühlen.


Anschließend kamen die Seerosen und andere schicke Wasserpflanzen unbekannter Gattung in Pflanzkörbe,  wurden mit Steinen beschwert und an hoffentlich günstigen Stellen liebevoll platziert.
Da mir bewußt war, dass „steriles“ Leitungswasser keim optimaler Nährboden für einen gesunden Teich darstellt reinigte ich nicht klinisch sondern hoffte das der zurückgeblieben Schlamm wieder gute Nährstoffe anlocken könne.
Trotz Wasserwechsel gewöhnten wir die Fischis recht schnell an das neue Wasser. Auch gab es ab und zu mal ein wenig gekauftes Futter dazu mit den obligatorischen 3 Fingern berechneter Menge.
Dann kamen auch die obigen „Klärbecken“ dran. In einem Baumarkt bekam ich die Aussage das Kies und Steine die Klärfunktion stellen würden. Ich gebe zu, zu Beginn habe ich das geglaubt und es gab nur ein paar geldbeutelfreundliche Pflanzen. Zudem einiges ja auch schon im Pflanzenbestand da war. Nun durch das wiederkehrende Lesen hier im Forum des Satzes  „Pflanzen-Pflanzen-Pflanzen“ weiß ich dass die Pflanzen die Klärfunktion hauptsächlich machen und kaufe immer wieder mal was dazu.


An einem der letzten Wochenenden kam aber nochmal der mittlere kleine Teich dran, da die Folie nach wohl ca. 10 Jahren brüchig und löchrig geworden war und wir immer wieder Wasser nachfüllen mußten. Leider sind dabei 2 sehr schöne rötliche Pflanzen kaputtgegangen, die von einer geplanten Wasserzone 2 zu Pflanzonenlebewesen 1-0 degradiert wurden. Die Wasserminze hat sich allerdings tapfer geschlagen und wächst fleißig weiter.
Nun scheint aber alles dicht zu sein!

Letzte Woche dann DIE Überraschung:* Unser Teich ist schwanger! *
Also vielmehr einer unsere Shubunkin. Die Fischfrau ohne Namen wird mit ihrem dicken Bauch zeitweise von hitzigen Männchen recht stressig durch den Teich gehetzt.  In den flacheren Zonen flaschten die im Liebesspiel vertieften Fische recht lebhaft um die Pflanzen phasenweise ohne an Verluste zu denken.
Ich klopfte mir symbolisch auf die Schulter. Da ich mal die Theorie erhebe, dass die Fische sich soweit wohl fühlen um  Familiennachwuchs in unsere Teichzukunft zu geben.

Nach der langen Vorstellung unseres Teiches will ich natürlich nicht auf Vollzähligkeit beharrten. Fragt also, was ihr für Eure Vorstellungskraft noch Fragen möchtet. Ich komme mir vor, wie die Jungfrau, die zum Teichkind gekommen ist. Ich habe zuvor nie Interesse an einem Teich oder gar dessen Innenleben gehabt und nun freue ich mich täglich über die Fische und die Pflanzen die abwechselnd blühen, wachsen und den Fischen Lebensraum spenden.
Ich freue mich über das wachsende Wissen in meinem Kopf und die schweißtreibende Arbeit, die sich in so etwas wie Stolz wandelt. Angst habe ich ein wenig  vor der Situation, dass hier  jemand was von fehlender Technik erzählt und den damit verbundenen Kosten. 

Die Pumpe, die trotz Überwinterung im Teich überlebt hat ist zu stark. Ihre Aufgabe ist es vom „großen“  Teich das Wasser in den hintersten  hoch zu pumpen, um dann über die beiden „Klärbecken“ in den Bachlauf überzugehen, der im großen Teich inmitten lauter Sumpfdotterblumen mündet. Das was in dem 1. Klärbecken aber aus dem gelegten Schlauch herausbläst ist zu viel. (laut des besten Verlobten von allen ist die Pumpleistung von stündlich 11.000 Liter eben doch zum Trockenlegen von Kellersickergruben gedacht und nicht für unseren Teich.) Nun sind wir auf der Suche nach einer Solarbetriebenen Pumpe die das Wasser nur leicht plätschern läßt. Hier hoffe ich auf Euer Know-How.

Zusätzlich überlege ich was ich mit dem Sumpfloch vor der Terrasse machen soll. Die Larven müßten längst geschlüpft sein, was da nun drin rumwabert wird bald ein stinkender Morast sein. Aber einfach nur zuschütten ist mir zu einfach. Einfach nur Gras draufpflanzen? Doch noch was mit Klärpumpe reinbauen? Was „natürliches“ zum Klären? Braucht es so viel mehr zu klären überhaupt, oder reicht in Euren Augen die Theorie mit den 2 natürlichen Klärbecken vorm Bachlauf?


----------



## Y*e (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Bilder habe ich nun in meinem Album eingefügt. Hoffe sie reichen aus, um sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen?
Wollte sie in den Text einfügen, aber den kann ich wohl nicht mehr ändern, wenn er mal steht?

Medium 16230 anzeigen


----------



## Sveni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Hallo Ynnette,

ein freundliches Hallo aus dem Altmühlthal!

Aus deinem sehr detailierten Beitrag liest man sofort die Natur-Verbundenheit und das Wohlergen deiner Umwelt. Phantastisch

Nun zur Sache:
Die Pumpe, so sie den tatsächlich gut 10.000l/h schafft, ist zu 50% überdimensioniert.
Die Hälfte wäre okay.
Gegen weitere nichtvorhandene Technik gibt es absolut nichts einzuwenden.
Es gibt einfach Teiche, die sie brauchen und andere halt wieder nicht.
Da du nun schon reichlich am Teich geschuftetst hast und ich dir ungern noch mehr Arbeit aufhalsen möchte, kommt hier nur ein kleiner Tipp zum ´´Larvenbecken´´.
Wenn du es weiter nutzen möchtest, wovon ich mal ausgehe, wird wohl noch ein kleiner Umbau fällig. Ich würde tatsächlich ein weiteres Becken als Sumpfzone anlegen.
Hier reicht eine eingegrabene Mörtelwanne, oder etwas Teichfolie.
Die Teiche müssen ja nicht mal miteinander verbunden werden, aber wenn die Sumpfpflanzen gewachen sind, sieht alles aus, als wäre es eine Fläche.
Dazwischen, optisch gut plaziert, vielleicht noche ´ne alte Wurzel und alles ist gut!
Viel Spass beim schuften

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Y*e (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Ich danke Dir Sveni für Deine Worte. 
Wozu ist die extra Sumpfzone in deinen Augen gut? Mein Bedenken sind, dass eine Sumpfzone mehr Algen bildet, als schöne Sumpfpflanzen und dem Argument unseres Mitgartennutzers Futter gibt Schnaken anzuziehen, die in einem separierten Becken nicht von den Fischen gefuttert werden können.

Das Larvenbecken soll entweder zugemacht werden, oder abdeckbar sein, damit ein Kleinkind nicht von der Terrasse unglücklich reinfallen kann. Über den Kinderschutz für den anderen Teich müßen wir uns eh nochmal Gedanken machen, aber das hat noch Zeit bis ein Kind überhaupt angesetzt ist.


----------



## Sveni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Sorry, ...
 den Kinderschutz hatte ich gelesen aber verdrängt.:evil
Grund: Im August ist es soweit und ab dem nächsten Teichjahr brauch ich auch sowas

Wenn du das Kleingetier als Fischfutter nutzen möchtest,
dann müssen sicher beide Teiche verbunden werden.
Abgedeckt macht es aber nicht wirklich Sinn mit dem bepflanzen!
Muß also ein kleiner Holzzaun drumherum.
Zuschütten fänd ich jetzt persönlich schade!
Eine Suumpf- oder Flachwasserzone würde sich wirklich gut machen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Y*e (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Mal so ganz nebenbei dir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen, bist ja auch noch ganz neu. Die "alten" scheinen mich hier leider zu übersehen ;-(

Fischfutter dürfte ich genug haben, da im Großen Teich auch Larven sind.
Eine Flachwasserzone habe ich mehrfach. Sowohl die beiden kleinen Becken, sowie im großen Teich an einer Seite. Da sprießt gerade der Bambus.
Wir haben 3 Becken, da mag ich nicht noch ein 4. haben.

Ans abdecken dachte ich nur, um eventuell einen Filter zu verstecken. Ansonsten wird das Loch zugeschüttet und vergrößert somit die Grasfläche um 2qm


----------



## Sveni (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Hy Ynnette,

Danke für deine Willkommens-Grüße!
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen...dich übersieht man doch nicht so einfach

Möglicherwiese sind die Themen Schlammsauger und Algen derzeit mehr im Trend.
Da wir zwei keine derartigen Probleme haben,
kümmern wir uns lieber um deine 2qm Rasen.
Einerseits bin ich ein absoluter Wasser/Teichfan, aber andererseits stehe ich auch auf einen korrekt gepflegten, dichten und satten Rasen.
Damit steck ich also, in Richtung deiner Frage, in der Klemme.
Sicher kann man auch dort unten am tiefsten Punkt einen Bodenfilter installieren, muß dann aber wieder mit zusätzlicher Technik arbeiten, um das Wasser wieder hoch in deinen Biofilter (Pflanzbecken ) zu pumpen.
Da du den kleinen Larventeich schon ausgeschlossen hast, bleibt jetzt nur der besagte Rasen, oder ein kleiner Bodenfilter!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Y*e (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Zwischen Larven- und großem Teich liegen ja nur ein schmaler Fußweg. Den kann man durchstossen und Kabel schieben. Das wäre das kleinste Problem. Frage ist: Brauche ich sowas? Oder kommt der Teich auch die nächsten Jahre ohne Filter aus? Schließlich existiert er schon 8-10 Jahre ohne zusätzliche Technik.


----------



## Sveni (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Sobald man keine technische ´´Zusatzhilfe´´ benötigt und alle Teichbewohner und Besitzer zufrieden sind, dann brauch man auch keine Technik.
Das ist dann Natur pur!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Y*e (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Dank dir Sven!
Jetzt bin ich sehr gespannt, ob doch noch andere ne Meinung  oder gar ne Idee haben. Unser bester Nachbar von allen meinte ich hätte viel zu viel oben geschrieben und deshalb würde keiner sonst schreiben....


----------



## Sveni (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Könnte durchaus möglich sein.
Habe auch die zwei Haupt-Motto´s bemerkt:
Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen...und
Foto´s, Foto´s, Foto´s.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Servus Ynnette

Herzlich Willkommen

Erstmal dein Teich funktioniert  sonst hättest du schon über "Grünes Wasser" geklagt 

Der Besatz dürfte trotz "Schwangerschaft" sich in teichverträglicher Größe befinden und die Natur regelt die Dichte 

Zur Pumpe ... - defekter Link entfernt - sollte für eine Intervall-Umwälzung ausreichen (1/4 Std. Betrieb, 1 Std. Pause, usw., auch die Nacht durch). Dauerlauf würde ich nicht bevorzugen.
Photovoltaik (Solar) rechnet sich nicht. Rechne mal nach ...

Ein Filter wird erst bei eventuell auftretenden Überbesatz nötig ... kannst durch Wassertest`s feststellen ... auf Nitrit achten ... 
und sehr sparsam bis garnet füttern ... dann klappts auch ohne Filter 

Dein Larventeich beherbergt sicher auch andere Insektenlarven außer den Libellenlarven ... __ Schwimmkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer ... 

Zur Kindersicherung müssen sich User mit dementsprechender Erfahrung zu Wort melden ...
Ich hab leider diesbezüglich keine 

Noch ein Wort zum Bilder einstellen .... lade sie bitte nach dieser Anleitung in den Thread ... Danke 

         
So sieht es dann aus ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Hallo Ynette,
herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Deine Vorstellung habe ich mit einem Schmunzeln gelesen, kam mir doch bekannt vor. 
Vor 5 Jahren hätte ich jeden ausgelacht, der mir erzählt hätte, daß ich mal stolz wie Bolle sein würde... über einen eigenen Teich
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, daß Du ganz bald total beseelt vor Deiner Anlage stehst und Dich nur noch freust


----------



## Sveni (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

Hallo Ynnette,

du hast in deinem Eröffnungsthread von 2 Teichen gesprochen... äh...geschrieben.
Nun spann uns mal hier nicht auf die Folter!
Her mit dem zweiten Teich

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Y*e (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

O gott, ja da war noch was.
da eröffne ich wohl nen 2. Thread für den Kindergartenteich. Habe heute mir den Ordner zur Dokumentation angeschaut und die Haare geraufft (Loch gebuddelt vor 20 Jahren, auf die Erde die Teichfolie und dann Beton oder Zement, ....)
Da muß ich mir nochmal Ruhe für nehmen und vor allem muß ich ja noch Bilder machen.

Nun fasse ich mir erst mal ein Herz und lade die neuen Bilder von heute so hoch, wie Helmut mich freundlicherweise drum gebeten hat.


----------



## Y*e (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Und noch ein kleiner Schwung


----------



## Sveni (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

...ohne Worte! Das ist Perfektion in Bildern!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und  Shubunkin*

_

   oh man echt tolle Bilder_


----------



## Y*e (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Danke für dieses breite glückliche Grinsen am Abend!


----------



## Y*e (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

*Hurra ich habe Fadenalgen*.  Bis jetzt wußte ich nur dem Namen nach was das sein soll. Doch die machen ihrem Namen dermaßen alle Ehre, das das befragen von Herrn google eigentlich überflüssig war.
Nun denn ich bin selbst dran schuld, wie ich nachlesen konnte:
 Ein kleiner Haselstrauch und diverses Unkraut haben einem künftigen Steingarten Platz gemacht und der Sonne ebenfalls. Somit gibt es für den kleinen Teich kein Schatten mehr. Herzlich willkommen den Fadenalgen. Habe sie nun also liebvoll abgezupft. Dennoch mußte ein wenig Hornkraut dran glauben, da das abfriemeln mir hier teils zu nervig war.

Die von Helmut empfohlene Pumpe steht noch auf der "Wunschliste". Hochzeitsvorbereitungen + Zusammenziehnachwehen benötigen ebenfalls ein paar Cent.

Die Fischmama will noch nicht wirklich Mama werden. Laichplätze müßten genügend im großen Teich sein. Aber irgendwie ziert sie sich und wirklich willig zeigen sich die Männer auch nicht mehr. 

Dann wäre da noch eine Frage an die Pflanzenkennerfront: Was hat sich da bei mir sternförmig grünes eingenistet. schaut ja schick aus und verteilt sich durchs Kiesbett. Doch bei welchem Namen darf ich es nennen?

In der ganz flachen Zone hat sich nun Moos angesetzt, was sich irgendwie recht schmuck macht. Ist es nicht nur schön sondern auch gut?

edit:
huch fast vergessen: *Hätte 3 Seerosenrhyzome zu verschenken. Nur für Selbstabholer .(PLZ 65207 Wiesbaden) Kann dafür auch nicht sagen, um was für eine Art es sich handelt.*


----------



## Y*e (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zu Teich und Shubunkin*

Die Seerosen bekommen nun langsam *Knospen*. Die im Teich haben *weiße Blüten*. Würde mich also wundern wenn es was anderes wäre. *Wer mag?* Wir sind ab Mittwoch wieder erreichbar.


----------



## Y*e (21. Aug. 2011)

*Gravitationspumpeffekt im oberen Becken*

Freitag Abend:
Das größere der natürlichen Klärbecken leckte schon die ganze Zeit und war uns ein Dorn im Auge. Freitag abend war dann Ebbe. Kaum noch Wasser drin und das bei dem angedacht heißen Wochenende.



 

Nach dem ich eigentlich schon platt vom Arbeiten war habe ich alle Pflanzen und den Kies rausgemacht. Mit Männes Hilfe kam das dämliche Efeu hinterm Teich weg. Teichfolie hab ich dann auch schon besorgt.



 

Samstag dann Kiesreste rausmachen, Folie in kleinen Stücken "mundgerecht" zerlegen und entfernen. Efeuwurzeln entfernen und nicht zu laut fluchen.



 

Während ich schon begann mit buddeln zum Tieferlegen besorgte Flo Sand und zwei von mir gewünschte Baumscheiben. Die sind aus Beton gegossen und sehen sehr natürlich aus. Somit hat man im Teich zwei Trittsteine, die sich sehr dekorativ machen.



 

 

 

 

Auch haben wir nun eine Sonnenschirmkreuz im Teich eingebaut und gut gepolstert, damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird. Rundherum kamen wieder die Pflanzen.



 

 

Aber hätte ich mich Freitag Abend nicht auf das Endergebnis Ergebnis gefreut ich hätte nur noch geheult.

Der Teich ist ca. 10 Jahre alt. Die Folie, die sich der Sonne entgegenräkelt ist brüchig geworden und mittendrin stakte ein Sonnenschirm. (Wohlweislich natürlich abgedichtet mit viel Silikon) Das war eigentlich Erklärung genug , dass plötzlich das Wasser am Freitag weg war.

Nach mächtig Plackerei am Samstag beendeten wir den Tag mit einem leckeren Grillen. Doch kaum waren Nachbars müde rübergeschlappt klingelte das Telefon. *"Ich will dich ja nicht ärgern, aber das Wasser ist weg."*
Blöder Scherz dachte ich mir und schlappte ebenfalls mit rüber. Müde, kaputt, entkräftet schaute ich auf das obere Becken, das nur noch zur Hälfte gefüllt war. Wo war das Wasser hin?
Fieberhaft ratterte es in meinem Kopf. Hätte mir jemand in dem Moment erzählt, da wären gerade ein paar Heinzelmännchen gewesen, die eben noch mit einem Eimer Wasser um die Hausecke verschwunden sind, ich hätte es geglaubt.

Plötzlich tauchte Männe mit einem Erleuchtungsschein über dem Kopf auf der Terrasse auf und meinte: "Ich weiß, wo das Wasser ist?" - Gedankenschwere Pause. In meinen Gehinwindungen kratzte nur die Idee, das mich heute alle Veräppeln wollen.

"Der Schlauch! Er hat das Wasser von der Pumpe wieder runtergesaugt." Der beste Nachbar von Allen hüpfte direkt auf die schicken Baumscheiben , zog den Gartenschlauch aus dem Wasser und hörbar beendete der seine schlürfende Sogwirkung nach unten. Man muß also erst Teichliebhaber werden um den Kräften der "Gravitationspumpe" näher zu kommen.



 

"Haben wir den Teich jetzt umsonst erneuert?" Ich wurde direkt getröstet. Die Folie war alt, porös, die Lösung mit dem Schirm war nicht optimal. Es war blos eine Frage der Zeit.


----------

